

AOL CEO Tim Armstrong Fires Patch Employee In Front Of 1,000 Coworkers - andrewcooke
http://www.businessinsider.com/leaked-audio-listen-to-aol-ceo-tim-armstrong-fire-a-patch-employee-snapping-a-photo-2013-8

======
georgemcbay
ProTip for Patch employees:

I've heard this speech a couple of times personally and I've heard _of it_
happening dozens of times from other developers, and I can't think of a single
instance where this speech was delivered and the company existed as anything
but a shell entity a year later.

Polish those resumes!

------
a3n
Damn, that was a dead pool moment.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucked_Company](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucked_Company)

